# Sram Red Black Brakes and 28mm tires?



## trekroadie1.5

I searched, but I can't find an answer if they are compatable. I've seen where the new AeroLink calipers are compatable but haven't seen anything about the older Red which I believe has the same design as Force.


----------



## Rokh On

Sorry I can't remember the exact answer. I believe this was posted by someone running HED rims. It wasn't a simple cut and dry answer. Rim size and brake pads add to the equation. I believe there were multiple answers. Yes and a no without "modifying" the brake pads.


----------



## Merckx Ti

trekroadie1.5 said:


> I searched, but I can't find an answer if they are compatable. I've seen where the new AeroLink calipers are compatable but haven't seen anything about the older Red which I believe has the same design as Force.


It depends on the brand and width of tire, width of your rims and placement of the brake mounting bridge.

Here is an example of what I mean.
I have a Trek Domane 6.2 with Sram Red Black Brakes. I was running 19mm wide rims with Michelin Pro 4 25mm tires with about 5 or 6 mm of tire to brake clearance. 

However, I switched to Bontranger RXL wheels that are 25mm wide and the same 25mm tires and my tire to brake clearance went down to no more than 2 mm. This caused picked up tire debree to rub on the bottom of the brake. Thus rubbing off some of the black finish on the brakes. To help with the brake-tire clearance I had to switch to Continental Grand Prix 4000S 25mm tires. These are actually narrower than the Pro 4's and now give me an additional 3 mm of clearance and I now have about 5mm brake-tire clearance.

So as you can see the brand and width of tires and the rim width play a role in what 28mm tire will fit any given bike with Sram Black brakes.

I personally did not like the Continental Grand Prix 4000S 25mm tires. I much prefer the ride of the Michelin Pro4's and I ended up swapping out the Sram Red Black brakes for the newer Sram Aerolink Brakes witch offer more additional tire-brake clearance.


----------



## shoegazer

I run FMB Paris Roubaix & Vittoria Pavé 28 tubulars with those brakes on Mavic PRs, Enve 45 & Zipp 303 FC with no issue. Clearances are tight and the inside arch of the brake may polish from occasional rubbing or debris but my experiences have been great.


----------



## bikesinmud

Hutchinson Sector 28's will rub. Mine were mounted on Fulcrum Zeros.


----------

